# B.P. Co Medicine bottle



## mrcleanlll (Apr 23, 2006)

Howdy, I'm looking for a medicine sample bottle by "B.P. Co". It has an embossed logo with a backwards upper-case P next to a regular upper case P. It's cobalt blue or slightly lighter. It's approx. 2" long. I have no idea who made it, if they're rare, etc. If any of you experts out there know anything about this one I'd be very appreciative if you would let me know. Thank you! P.S. the enclosed picture is of a larger version of the bottle I'm looking for.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey mrcleanIII, The held pepsin pills. I have seen a few of the small ones on Ebay.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi mrcleanIII,

 Welcome to the forum. Recently several of these BP bottles have been listed on ebay as poisons but they contained Bromated Pepsin tablets. Similar to Bromo seltzer. There is a smaller version also cobalt blue that is 1 5/8 in. tall. Hope this info helps.

 Cliff


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 24, 2006)

Recently on ebay ...

 B P CO. (MIRRORED Pâ€™S INSIDE CIRCLE) (cobalt) 2 Â¾â€ cork stopper $12.50


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 24, 2006)

They are not too hard to find. You see them on ebay every so often. Usually sell for too much because people seem to bid on anything cobalt for some reason.
 (I think some country in the middle east is melting them down trying to make reactor materials out of them) When bromo seltzers hit $20 a peice i will be rich!


----------



## mrcleanlll (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you for all your help lads!


----------

